# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  توجه سعودي لإسقاط الحضانة عن المدخنين

## هويدا

يتجه بعض القضاة السعوديين لسن تشريع يهدف إلى إسقاط حق الحضانة عن الآباء أو الأمهات المدخنين والسماح لرجال الأمن بمداهمة المماطلين في تنفيذ تسليم الأبناء لحاضنهم عقب صدور صك الحضانة لأحد الوالدين بعد طلاقهما.

وأوضح مسؤول رفض التعريف عن اسمه لصحيفة الاقتصادية السعودية أنه يمكن إسقاط حق الحضانة عن الحاضن للأبناء من أحد الوالدين إذا ثبت تعاطي أحدهما التدخين نظرا للضرر الصحي المصاحب له على الأبناء.

ووفق المسؤول القضائي، فإن التدخين يعد أحد الأمور التي تسقط الحضانة، كما هو حال تعاطي المشروبات المسكرة، لافتا إلى أنه ثبت أن للتدخين أضراره بحسب التقارير الطبية، ما يعد مبطلا أحقية الحضانة لكل من الوالدين.

وأكد أنه تمت أخيرا المطالبة بدهم مسكن الممانع لتنفيذ حكم حضانة أحد الوالدين بصك قضائي بعدما كان النظام يمنع دهم المنازل إلا في حالة قضايا الإرهاب.

وأشار إلى أن استمرار أحد الوالدين في الاحتفاظ بالأبناء على الرغم من صدور حكم الحضانة، وذلك بعد صدور نظام التنفيذ الجديد الذي سيتم إقراره قريبا، والذي ينص على إيقاف أحد الوالدين إذا ماطل في التنفيذ، والحكم بالسجن لفترة محدودة بهدف الردع بسبب الممانعة في تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية.

المصدر
أبوظبي - سكاي نيوز عربية

----------

